# per htaccess Variablen einfach ausblenden



## Marco-P (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe viel gesucht scheinbar noch nicht genug da ich ja hier eine Frage stelle.
Aber scheint entweder unmöglich zu sein oder es ist nicht erwünscht.

ich habe eine eigene Seite Programmiert.
Dort gibt es diverse Variablen die an meine Domain angehängt werden.

zB. http://www.domain.de/intern/index.php?variable1=999

Aber ich hätte gerne das das ganze so aussieht.

http://www.domain.de

ganz einfach und simpel der Besuche rmuss bei mir nicht wissen wo er ist
Das habe ich anderster gelöst. Aber wie zum teufel stelle ich das mit htacces an?

MfG Marco


----------



## erik s. (11. Dezember 2012)

> ich habe viel gesucht scheinbar noch nicht genug da ich ja hier eine Frage stelle.
> Aber scheint entweder unmöglich zu sein oder es ist nicht erwünscht.



Meinst du damit, dass dein Vorhaben nicht erwünscht ist oder dass es nicht erwünscht ist, dass du hier postest?



> ich habe eine eigene Seite Programmiert.
> Dort gibt es diverse Variablen die an meine Domain angehängt werden.
> 
> zB. http://www.domain.de/intern/index.php?variable1=999
> ...



Dann arbeite mit Frames oder du lädst den Seiteninhalt dynamisch mittels AJAX nach. Dazu kannst du der Einfachheit halber Frameworks wie jQuery nutzen oder ohne Frameworks arbeiten, so wie bspw. hier.



> ganz einfach und simpel der Besuche rmuss bei mir nicht wissen wo er ist
> Das habe ich anderster gelöst. Aber wie zum teufel stelle ich das mit htacces an?



Wie hast du es denn "gelöst"?
Du musst ja bedenken, dass deine Skripte wissen müssen, was für Daten sie verarbeiten sollen, um entsprechenden Content zu generieren und auszugeben. Du könntest die Variablen noch per Formular POST übergeben, aber das ist keine gute Technik.
In der, oder vielmehr in einer .htaccess-Datei kannst du mittels mod_rewrite die aufgerufene URI vom Apache vor der Übergabe an die Skripte noch verändern, anpassen oder in sonstiger Art darauf reagieren (z.B. umleiten).

BTW: Of*f*enbach wird mit doppeltem "f" geschrieben 


Gruß,
Erik


----------



## Marco-P (11. Dezember 2012)

Danke für dein Antwort,

Ich wollte mit nicht erwünscht ausdrücken das es von Apache nicht erwünscht ist. Hier sind doch alle Fragen erwünscht, darum geht es hier doch.

Mit Frames zu arbeiten mag ich nicht.
Jquery benutze ich zum teil schon. Aber bei einiegn Dingen benutze ich klassische verbindugen.

Wie ich das gelöst habe das der User weiß wo er ist.
Es gibt nicht viele Seiten dort. Und das Mainmenu zeigt an wo er sich befindet.

wieos ist das übergebn von variablen per Post keine gute idee?

Das dachte ich mir fast schon das es mit mod_rewrite nicht so geht wie ich das gerne hätte.
Na gut dann ist das eben so.


Okay Offenbach wird mit zwei "f" geschrieben.
Danke


----------

